# Jona 5 months (picture heavy)



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

What a doll...wait can I say that about a boy.....guess I should say he is handsome...but he is still such a doll.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

I love the pic of him attacking his tiger! lol


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

love them long, long legs! he is an extremely handsome young guy


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

wowzers Jona is alllll leg!!  My favourite puppy stage 

He's such a cutie and so is your niece! Looks like she enjoys having a puppy around to play with. I also love the pic of him with the tiger. Keep those pics coming!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Jona, you are so stinkin' cute!!!!! His ears look so soft. I must remember to show my grand-daughter these pics the next time she is over. She always oohhs and awwws over Jona in your sig pic. Can you believe its been 5 months already?


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Aww Jona! Hes looking like such a big boy! wow! from these pics im seeing that Jona's got alot more height on Joey, Joey doesnt have the 'all legs' look yet.. Jona is adorable


----------



## 58loosy (Apr 18, 2010)

So used to just seeing his puppy pic. he grew to be a handsome boy!


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

What a cute little mischief maker you have there. Two of them I guess when your sweet little niece is around!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

great photos! how's his retrieving going?


----------



## GoldenJona (Apr 3, 2010)

hotel4dogs said:


> great photos! how's his retrieving going?


Eh the same. He enjoys it in the house but gets too distracted outside. When I throw it outside he will chase it run to it and just touch it with his nose then continues going about his business. He can swim right by a ball and can care less


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

His legs are really long! He's growing up! Is his tummy ok again?


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

Jona is growing up so fast. I love those fluffy ears. The one of your niece sitting on him is so cute.


----------



## GoldenJona (Apr 3, 2010)

inge said:


> His legs are really long! He's growing up! Is his tummy ok again?


That's still a work in progress. For now his stools are firm but that's because he's on special food.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Jona is really growing up. He is such a cute boy. I love the ones of him wrestling with the tiger and the one where your niece is sitting on him.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Jona is such a cutie!! ...and your neice is adorable!!


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Looks like he is going to be a tall guy. Very snazzy horsey.


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

Oh Jona your growing up and still the cutest little boy.


----------



## KissOfGold (Mar 23, 2010)

what a handsome u have there cute lil niece


----------



## firedancer722 (Apr 12, 2010)

Jona is so cute! I love the pic of him attacking the tiger, and the one of your niece sitting on him like a pony. LOL!  He's adorable!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

He is so adorable!!! Love all the pics!


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

Yep, your boy is just beautiful Edwin!!! And your niece a real sweetie pie  I had 5 sons and the two that have had children are all boys :doh: No wonder I prefer female dogs 

I think it is just the cutest thing when the go get their "favorite crate/bed" toy 
If I nap on the couch I keep one eye on Roxy to make sure she settles before I drift off. 9 out of 10 times after examining my eyes for real closure, and a few kisses she will eventually head straight for her crate getting her fav toy and than will sleep.  I LOVE it!
Hopefully all will go well when you start the food transition this time. In any event, He looks good Edwin
*I recognize that counter surfer stance


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

hmmm Roxy will be 21 weeks the 8th of Sept. So she is 5 + months. Am I figureing this out wrong? Jona is close to six months right?


----------



## GoldenJona (Apr 3, 2010)

KaMu said:


> hmmm Roxy will be 21 weeks the 8th of Sept. So she is 5 + months. Am I figureing this out wrong? Jona is close to six months right?


He was born on 4/6/10 so if you go by the date then he just turned 5 months. Counting by weeks is not very accurate because some months have 4 weeks and some months HHS 5 weeks. Look at your timer when you post, Roxy isn't 5 months yet


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

He's a handsome guy. I love his laid-back, 'eh, it's just the paparazzi again' attitude.

A very nice pictures of you and your niece. Oh, and let us know if he learns to help with the dishes. Very cute!


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Edwin, Our previous boy, Subiaco, was all legs. He looked like Jona when we got him at 4 months--not quite so tall and heavier, but the same general shape. He was a big Golden and the greatest dog ever. As an adult his body was more square than rectangle and I expect Jona will be the same. No the standard but very beautiful and very loved. Only bad part was he was really efficient at counter surfing when he was younger. I think you have found that out, too.


----------

